# bootloop on 902



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Just like the title says. I am bootlooped running 902 OTA. I am trying to see how I can restore my phone but there are so many different ways. I was going to try Dhackers tool but people say it doesn't work. Can someone help me out? Also I can not install RSDlite for some reason (I keep getting an error) so I can't use those methods either.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

902 fxz file in rsdlite.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Steve6972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dhackers newest tool does work. Just use the option for .901

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Steve6972 said:


> Dhackers newest tool does work. Just use the option for .901
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


is it the one that is at mdw?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Just moto-fastboot the 902 system image.


----------

